# Heritance Nib Quality???



## kyaggie (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm wondering about the quality of the steel Heritance nib (at Exoticblanks) versus the standard nibs that come in mid-range kits like the Vertex, Graduate, Jr Gent or even the higher priced Desire kits. I would like to provide a nice nib as the standard nib on my fountain opens and I'm wondering if the Heritance fits the bill. I offer the option to upgrade to a JoWo nib but I want the non-upgrade option to be a nib that will provide a nice writing experience. So how 'bout it... is the Heritance nib a better nib than the one in most mid-range kits?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 1, 2014)

I was suprised at them when I ordered a few to try.  I actually have one in the pen I use the most, so I must like it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2014)

The short answer is yes! But remember all nibs need to be at the minimum "broken in", even Jo-Wo and Bock


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 1, 2014)

I thought I heard somewhere that Lou got his Heritanc nibs from JOWO. Can anyone confirm this.


----------



## Robert111 (Mar 1, 2014)

The Heritance nibs write as smoothly as any Bock or Jowo make. But all nibs need to be checked. You will find some from any manufacturer that for one reason or another have gotten out of alignment.

If you're selling fountain pens, you need a 10x loupe. Look at the tines and make sure they are aligned PERFECTLY. There are good videos in the Internet on this. It's not hard. If you're selling pens at shows, have a couple loupes and let the customer look at the tines. Provide a little education. Bet it sells a few pens for you.


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks very much for the info and tips! Y'all are a great source of knowledge!

Mike


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 1, 2014)

Are Heritance nibs still being made or are the ones that are available from a diminishing reservoir?

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2014)

kyaggie said:


> Are Heritance nibs still being made or are the ones that are available from a diminishing reservoir?
> 
> Mike


 

The initial run of Heritance nibs was centered on Economic Order Quantity.  In other words, there were a whole lot of them made.  That supply will not be extinguished in the foreseeable future.

Thanks to all who contributed to this discussion!!!


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 1, 2014)

That's good to hear, Ed!

Thanks,
Mike


----------

